# [OT] Drucker, Beratung

## pablo_supertux

Hallo

ich muss mir einen Drucker kaufen, langsam bin ich satt immer in die Uni fahren zu müssen, nur um harmlose Teile zu drucken. Ich hab noch nie nen Drucker gehabt und deshalb kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Ich hab folgendes gefunden: http://shop.mediamarkt.de/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=44265&catalogId=5000&langId=-3&storeId=5000&categoryId=10051 und sieht meiner Meinung nach echt gut. Ich will auf keinen Fall mehr als 70-80  für den Drucker zahlen. Glaubt ihr, sollte ich diesen Drucker kaufen? 

Ich will einen Drucker, der unter Linux funktioniert, ich hab keinen Bock windows zu benutzen, um postscript files zu drucken. Hat jemand von euch diesen Drucker oder einen ähnlcihen unter Gentoo am Laufen?

Kennt ihr andere guten Alternativen, die nicht so teuer sind? (Vor allem, die unter Linux laufen).

Danke.

----------

## zielscheibe

Wie wäre es mit einem gebrauchten SW- Laser für 27?

Den besitze ich selbst, läuft in HP Ljet5P Emulation oder nativ unter cups. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=19561&item=6728626747&rd=1

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich will nicht nein sagen, muss ich aber zuerst fragen: Kann der Drucker Doppelseitig (von alleine) oder muss man selber das Papier dafür wechseln?

Was ist eigentlich billiger (im Hinsicht auf die Zukunft, Kosten der Tinte im vergelich vom Tonner) Laser- oder Tintendrucker?

Was beduetet "ohne PU"?

Wie alt ist der Drucker?

----------

## Lenz

Wenn du viel druckst kommst du mit Laser wesentlich günstig. Ein Toner für meinen LaserJet 6P kostet zwischen ~80 EUR (Dritthersteller) und ~130 EUR (Original). Damit kann man dann aber auch ordentlich lang Drucken. Bin bislang erst beim 3. Toner. Mein jetziger hat nun schon 3 Jahre gehalten und ich drucke regelmäßig.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Naja, ich muss für jede Vorlesung die Folien drucken, weil sonst schlafe ich in der Vorlesung ein, wenn ich nichts dabei habe, wo ich Notizen machen kann. In diesem Semester habe ich schon ordentlich viel gedruckt und schätze, das wird sich nicht ändern.

Nebenfrage: Was ist eigentlich der Tonner?

----------

## zielscheibe

Ne, eine Duplexeinheit hat er leider nicht. Also bei Drucken >10 Seiten über automatischen Einzug der Papierkassette sonst über den Einzelblatteinzug.

Tintenpi**er sind in der Anschaffung äußerst günstig, nur leider wird beim Patronenwechsel fast der Neupreis fällig. Für Gelegenheitsdrucke+Fotodruck kann man durchaus einen Tintendrucker nehmen. Rechne dir dein Seitenaufkommen aus und korreliere ~0,20 - 0,30 (Tinte) gegen ~0,03-0,06 (Laser) Seitenpreis, damit siehst du ziemlich genau welche Lösung dir eher zusagt.

/dit

Toner=feinstkörniger Ruß+Bindemittel="Farbe", die durch das Heizelement mit dem Papier "aufgebacken" wird.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Bevor ich mich dafür entscheide, frage ich: dieser Drucke hat schon nen Toner, den muss ich nicht extra kaufen, oder? Wie alt/neu ist der Toner?

----------

## Jinidog

Ich will nur anmerken, dass der Support für Linux seitens Canon nicht gut ist.

Anders sieht es bei HP aus, deren Drucker kosten bei gleicher Produktqualität aber mindestens 20 ¤ mehr.

Ich habe einen i560, für den es zwar mittlerweile einen Treiber gibt, ich ihn aber nicht zum Funktionieren bringe.

Ich  muss auch Windows starten, wenn ich ernsthaft drucken will (ansonsten gibt es für 20$ sehr gut TurboPrint-Treiber, die ich kostenlos bei sehr geringer Qualität nutzen kann).

Ist zwar ärgerlich, man kann aber mit leben.

----------

## zielscheibe

@pablo_supertux

Nein, liegt nicht bei.  :Sad: 

bei diesem Angebot ist alles dabei:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=19561&item=6729757076&rd=1

----------

## pablo_supertux

@zielscheibe: sag mal, du hast nur die Such-Funktion von ebay benutzt? Ich dachte, du wärst der Verkäufer.

Naja, "Gebrauchter Toner", die Frage ist wie lange im Einsatz ist, nicht dass der Toner fast fertig ist.

----------

## zielscheibe

Ja klar, ich verkaufe derzeit keinen Drucker.  :Smile:  Werbung für eigene Angebote verletzt doch sicher die Netiquette. 

Habe halt mit diesem Laser gute Erfahrungen gemacht, deswegen auch meine Empfehlung (günstig in Anschaffung und Druckkosten, gute Druckqualität). Der Toner ist halt das Pendant zur Tintenpatrone, ein neuer würde dich 15 kosten (auf die PU bekommst du ja 12 Monate Garantie), da nutzt sich nichts ab. Ein Toner hat bei mir für etwa 4000 Seiten gereicht. Ich glaube mit einem "gebrauchten" Toner ist da doch noch einiges drin. Du kannst dich ja beim Verkäufer kundig machen, ob der Toner schon einen Wechsel anmahnt (die Reserve reicht für ~500 Seiten) und so das Risiko einschränken.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Naja, sieht ganz gut aus, aber da traue Ebay nicht so ganz.

----------

## zielscheibe

Tja, ein bißchen Risiko ist halt dabei. Andererseits unterliegt der Händler dem FAG, wenn die Ware nicht stimmt geht es halt retour. Neu gibt es erst ab 150 postscriptfähige Laser.  :Sad: 

----------

## gentop

Ich komme wunderbar mit meinem HP DeskJet 6122 klar. Hat auch ne Dublex Einheit mit eingebaut - und relativ schnell ist er auch noch. Hab bloß grad den Preis nicht parat...

Gruß gentop

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hallo

heute hab ich ein Kyosera FS-860 bekommen und gleich cups eingestellt und Drucker uasprobiert. Nun funktioniert es, aber ich hab noch Fragen, hoffe dass jemand, der diesen Drucker hat, mir weiter helfen kann.

Der Toner ist neu und der Reseller bei Ebay konnte mir nicht sagen, wie alte/benutzt der Tonner ist. Wenn ich etwas drucke (egal was) dann bekomme ich die Buchstaben sehr schwach, als hätte ich keine Tinte mehr. Nur in der Mitte (5 mm. breit durch das Blatt von oben nach unten) sieht man aber ganz gut, als wäre noch genügend da, der Rest des Blattes ist fast weiß und an manchen Stellen ist kaum etwas zu erkennen. Aus den LED konnte ich herausfinden, dass wenn der rote Toner LED blinkt, heißt dass der Toner (fast) leer ist. Bei mir ist aber nicht der Fall, deshlab weiß ich nicht, ob der Toner nun wirklich fast leer ist oder nicht. Gibt es ne Möglichkeit sowas zu testen, ob der Toner leer? 

Jede Zeile wird 2 Mal gedruckt, ich meine ganz ganz schwach (nur von sehr kurzen Entfernung wahrnehmbar) und ein bisschen nach unten verrutsch erscheint für jede gedruckte Zeile die Zeile noch einmal, aber wie gesagt ganz ganz schwach. Ich hab dann nochmal getestet, aber dieses Mal unter Windows und da passiert dasselbe. Wieso passiert das? Liegt es am Papier? Ich hab nämlich heute papier gekauft, aber ich hab mich vergewissert, dass drauf "Laser" steht, allerding 80 g/m², kann es daran liegen?

Sollte ich lieber vorhr alles sauber machen? Am besten womit?

Danke für Antworten.

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Druck mal eine Statusseite aus (hier shift+status (FS600)), und schau einmal nach, wieviele Seiten der Drucker auf dem Buckel hat. Ist bei dir noch der Tonersparmodus "Ecoprint" aktiviert ( (wegen den blassen Schriften)? Kannst du die Statusseite sowie die Testseite von Cups einmal einscannen und bei Imageshack.com freigeben?Last edited by zielscheibe on Fri Dec 31, 2004 10:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## return13

Bei gebrauchten Laser druckern sollte man darauf alten wie stark benutzt die schon sind, da es sein kann dass man die gesammte Trommel wechseln lassen muss, und man da mit einer neu anschaffung eines Laser druckers warscheinlich günstiger sowohl psychisch, als auch finanziell davonkommt...

----------

## zielscheibe

Kann man für diesen Drucker so nicht stehen lassen. Die PU ist für 100000 Seiten ausgelegt. 

@ Pablo 

Du meinst sicherlich den FS-680? Hier gibts es dazu ein Manual

ftp://kyonet.kyocera.co.uk/downloads/manuals/fs680_UM.pdf

Unter "Chapter4-Maintenance-Cleaning" solltest du fündig werden, siehe auch Chapter "5-Troubleshooting-Print Quality", wie du den Drucker reinigen kannst. Ich verwende dazu normale Papiertaschentücher (während der Reinigung auf die Lichtempfindlichkeit der PU achten!). Nach so einer Reinigung zeigen sich bei den ersten Drucken meist Tonerreste auf den Einzugskanten und der Rückseite-->einfach 10x hintereinander eine Testseite zur "Selbstjustage" ausdrucken.  :Smile: 

/HTH

----------

## RUDIII

Ich habe auch einen FS-680 vor kurzer Zeit bei ebay gekauft. Ich habe den Toner ein bisschen hin und her bewegt, da sich der Tonerinhalt nach dem Versand schlecht verteilt hatte (=> ACHTUNG: ES KANN TONERSTAUB RAUSKOMMEN!!! ) Danach drucke der Drucker gut. Unter Linux habe ich ihn mit CUPS zum Laufen gebracht.... Anfängliche unsaubere Ausdrucke verschwinden nach einiger Zeit  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Danke für euere Antworte, noch gibt es Licht am Ende des Tunnels  :Smile: 

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Druck mal eine Statusseite aus (hier shift+status (FS600)), und schau einmal nach, wieviele Seiten der Drucker auf dem Buckel hat. Ist bei dir noch der Tonersparmodus "Ecoprint" aktiviert ( (wegen den blassen Schriften)? Kannst du die Statusseite sowie die Testseite von Cups einmal einscannen und bei Imageshack.com freigeben?

 

Bei mir kommt ecoprint mod OFF.

Irgendwie habe ich auch das gefühl, dass der Toner nicht richtig fest sitzt, er "wackelt" ein wenig. Könnte es daran liegen?

Danke fürs Manual, hab gestern niergends gefudnen außer die WinNT Treiber.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab jetzt alles (was möglich war) auseinander gemommen und sauber gemacht, nochmal die Status-Zeite gedruckt und nun geht es viel besser, da hab ich mich gefreut. An manchen Stellen sieht es noch sehr schwach, aber insgesamt besser als gestern. 

Dann habe ich eine Seite gedruckt (von meinem Numerik Skriptum) und da ist die Qualität irgendwie erschreckend, jetzt kann man praktisch nichts mehr lesen und alles kommt irgendwie schief, gestern nicht, aber dieses Effekt, dass jede zeile doppelt gedruckt wird, ist immer noch da.   :Crying or Very sad:  kann es am Toner liegen?

----------

## moe

Wie und mit welchem Treiber druckst du denn?

Hast du den Toner mal etwas geschüttelt? Das bewirkt wirklich Wunder..

Nochwas zum Thema Seitenpreise, ich habe einen Lexmark Optra T614, die sind zwar sehr gross, aber auch gebraucht sehr billig zu bekommen, und da liegt der Seitenpreis bei unter 1Cent, wenn man Dritttoner benutzt  :Very Happy: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich benutze die Treiber von foomatic (Kyocera FS-680 Foomatic/ljet4d).

Ja, Toner hab ich geschütelt, hat wie gesagt bei der Status Seite viel geholfen aber bei der PS Seite nicht wirklich.

----------

## zielscheibe

Hmm, schön das er erst einmal die Statusseite ordentlich druckt, die Hardware müßte also i.O. sein.  :Smile: 

Kannst du andere Vorlagen korrekt drucken (Cupstestseite, dein Scriptum als PDF, andere Bilder)?

----------

